# Maryland Retriever Club



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Brenda,

Got any news? 

Vikki


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Vikki: How is Valli coming along?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Vikki sorry for the delay in posting....I just didnt have much news to post. As far as I know open didnt finish the first series. I have Amateur callbacks from the 1st series only....they started the land blind but we left so I dont know if they finished that. Here are the Callbacks from the 1st series in the Amateur:
1,2,6,7,8,11,13,14,15,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,31,34,35,36,39,41,42,44,47,52,56,58,59,61,62

31 total
________
VAPORIZER QUESTIONS


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks, Brenda.

Wade, check your PM


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,6,8,11,13,15,23,24,26,27,29,31,35,36,37,41,44,47,53,56,59,61

Total 23

Open still running first series....about 10 dogs left to run. I will post the callbacks when I get them.
________
HONDA MB/T/X SERIES HISTORY


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,4,7,10,15,16,17,24,25,26,27,28,32,36,37,38,39,43,44,46,48,51,55,57,
58,59,60,62,64,65,66,70,71,72,73,74,77,83,85,88,90,94

Total of 43
________
Rambler (Bicycle) Specifications


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Nick Elam won the Am with Hanna


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

congrats to nick. 

Anyone have any of the other placements or open callbacks?

thanks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results:

1st - Rick Roberts- sorry don't know which dog?
2nd - Newt Cropper
3rd - Charlie H/Alan Pleasant O/Don Eiler (Qual for Natl)
4th - Don Driggers

Congrats to All!! Hope someone else can fill in the blanks.
________
BERETTA


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Leeza, handled by Bill Thompson, won the derby, moving her into fourth nationwide with 44 points and another month of eligibility.

Congratulations Don.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Don. 



Anyone have the full results?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I heard that Larry Wharton got second in the Am with Zap. Congrats. 4th place last weekend then 2nd this weekend. 

Also Ed Forry got 1st in the Q with Larry and Linda's Female Burgee...Congrats Larry on the great weekend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Aran Island's Dougan completed his AFC at MD Retriever Club by a 3rd in the Amateur. Dougan completed his AFC at the age of 2.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

That is impressive, Congrats...


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Pat that is GREAT news!!


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

any Qual results?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

What a dog! What a handler!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats to Pat & Dougan!


----------

